# AFI Cinematography 2020



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

Anyone out there who has started the application process for the Cinematography program fall 2020?


----------



## gocuna (Aug 20, 2019)

They post in September you can't apply yet.


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 21, 2019)

That’s true! But all the requirements for the application is announced. So it is possible to start working on it!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2019)

It begins! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170767971066793986


----------



## gocuna (Sep 8, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> That’s true! But all the requirements for the application is announced. So it is possible to start working on it!



True that! anybody else applying this year?>


----------



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2019)

From their site:

Cinematography applicants are required to submit the following:


One example of original work that best demonstrates talent, ability and experience as a Cinematographer. The Moving Image submission can be no longer than 20 minutes in length, and you must be the sole Cinematographer on the project. The submission should demonstrate your _narrative_ ability.
Complete a “Ten-Sixty” video assignment with the subject of the video being “*Disappointment”*: 10 shots of video with total duration of 60 seconds. No audio but music is allowed. No significant text, fancy transitions or color effects allowed. This should be a narrative video of 10 images, up to 60 seconds maximum TRT. We are interested in seeing your story-telling skills. Creativity is key and does not have to have large production value, so you may use your cell phone for the project.
Still photographs portfolio provided on a merged PDF. One image per page. No montages, no screenshots. The presentation of your images is noticed. Please limit file size to 25mb or smaller.
Supplemental Submissions (optional):


A second example of an original work that best demonstrates your talent, ability, and experience as a Cinematographer. The moving image submission can be no longer than 20 minutes in length, and you must be the sole Cinematographer.
A summary “reel” of up to three minutes
A short sample of documentary work you may have done
Submissions will be accepted via YouTube or Vimeo links within the online application; all submissions should include whether or not the project was completed at an educational institution and the format(s)/camera used for each. DO NOT PASSWORD PROTECT THE VIDEO LINKS YOU PROVIDE IN YOUR APPLICATION.

Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 11:59 p.m. CST on *December 1, 2019*.

Good luck everybody! 

Inquire / Application Information


----------



## Armslength (Oct 9, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> Anyone out there who has started the application process for the Cinematography program fall 2020?


I’ve started the application but I’m a little stumped on what they’re looking for with the “still images” the instructions are unclear


----------



## Armslength (Oct 9, 2019)

Is anyone able to clarify the still photographs bit? Are they looking for something specific?


----------



## Leo86 (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm not sure! My interpretation is that you showcase your best photos, in a representative way. 
If it is unclear to you, you could ask them? They have responded pretty quickly to all my questions!


----------



## Leo86 (Nov 10, 2019)

I have a question regarding "Ten-Sixty":  Does anyone know what color effects means (specifically)? Is it LUTs/Color grading? Or effects/color filters? 
It says: "No significant text, fancy transitions or *color effects allowed". *


----------



## Leo86 (Nov 15, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> I have a question regarding "Ten-Sixty":  Does anyone know what color effects means (specifically)? Is it LUTs/Color grading? Or effects/color filters?
> It says: "No significant text, fancy transitions or *color effects allowed". *



@Chris W, do you know?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> @Chris W, do you know?


I'm not sure. I think it means you can't alter your image at all. But I'm not sure. I'll tag other cinematography peeps to see if they know:

@esilva21 @alcudish @Tugger @elisasouza @brothap @rc_cola


----------



## Leo86 (Nov 15, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I'm not sure. I think it means you can't alter your image at all. But I'm not sure. I'll tag other cinematography peeps to see if they know:
> 
> @esilva21 @alcudish @Tugger @elisasouza @brothap @rc_cola




Thank you?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 









						American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography
					

Focusing on the art and craft of visual storytelling, Fellows receive instruction from professional cinematographers.



					www.filmschool.org
				




You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni  
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi,
I just want to know. Has any cinematographer received an interview invitation yet?


----------



## Tianyi Liu (Feb 3, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> Hi,
> I just want to know. Has any cinematographer received an interview invitation yet?


Yea, I received mine on Jan 31


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 3, 2020)

Tianyi Liu said:


> Yea, I received mine on Jan 31


When did you submit your application?


----------



## Tianyi Liu (Feb 3, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> When did you submit your application?


I remember it was about an hour before 12/1


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 3, 2020)

Tianyi Liu said:


> I remember it was about an hour before 12/1


Oh okay. Thank you for the information


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 3, 2020)

Tianyi Liu said:


> Yea, I received mine on Jan 31


I guess I’m not going to AFI, because I submitted my application late November and they haven’t even contacted me an interview. It’s okay though whatever happens.


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 3, 2020)

I was informed Jan 31 as well, but I'm not sure if they have sent out all interview invitations yet? The whole process takes time. I have read other posts in here where people have been invited very late. I suggest you give it at least one more week


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 3, 2020)

When d


Michael86 said:


> I was informed Jan 31 as well, but I'm not sure if they have sent out all interview invitations yet? The whole process takes time. I have read other posts in here where people have been invited very late. I suggest you give it at least one more week


 when did you submit your application?


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 3, 2020)

By the way, have you added your application information to the "Film school application tracker"? It will be beneficial to other applicants, both now and in the future


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 3, 2020)

You can find all information on dates etc on the application tracker from other Cinematography applicants (and other disciplines at AFI).
But to answer your question; Nov 30. When did you?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2020)

AFI cinematography Applications in the tracker


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 3, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> You can find all information on dates etc on the application tracker from other Cinematography applicants (and other disciplines at AFI).
> But to answer your question; Nov 30. When did you?


I applied on November 26. I literally just gave up hope. I’m just gonna move on. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Tianyi Liu (Feb 3, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> I guess I’m not going to AFI, because I submitted my application late November and they haven’t even contacted me an interview. It’s okay though whatever happens.


It’s ok, man! I think they are not done review yet. I called them a week ago they said that they will finish send out invitation until end of Feb. just relax. It’s gonna be ok.


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 5, 2020)

Tianyi Liu said:


> It’s ok, man! I think they are not done review yet. I called them a week ago they said that they will finish send out invitation until end of Feb. just relax. It’s gonna be ok.


Thank you


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 6, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> I applied on November 26. I literally just gave up hope. I’m just gonna move on. Thank you anyway.


How to do I find the application tracker?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> How to do I find the application tracker?


Are you on mobile or desktop?

In mobile choose the ☰ button in top left to bring up off canvas navigation and choose Applications.

On desktop click applications on top menu bar.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## bettscampo (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey just found this thread! Just had my interview today and it lasted for 11 minutes, hope it went well (I feel like a giggled too much.) They asked me if I had any questions for them first before jumping in to why I wanted to pursue cinematography and why I shot my ten-sixty video the way I did/what inspired the technique. They sorta also told me in different words that I had a "director vibe" knowing that I applied to the cinematography course, but I clarified I was truly in it to become a great DP. In addition to that, I felt like they were really looking for someone who had good time management skills and someone dedicated to the program schedule fully. Has anyone else had their interview? How did it go?


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 11, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Hey just found this thread! Just had my interview today and it lasted for 11 minutes, hope it went well (I feel like a giggled too much.) They asked me if I had any questions for them first before jumping in to why I wanted to pursue cinematography and why I shot my ten-sixty video the way I did/what inspired the technique. They sorta also told me in different words that I had a "director vibe" knowing that I applied to the cinematography course, but I clarified I was truly in it to become a great DP. In addition to that, I felt like they were really looking for someone who had good time management skills and someone dedicated to the program schedule fully. Has anyone else had their interview? How did it go?


Hey. When did you submit your application?


----------



## bettscampo (Feb 11, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> Hey. When did you submit your application?


I submitted on November 15th and heard back on January 31st


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 11, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> I submitted on November 15th and heard back on January 31st


Cool. Hopefully you get in.


----------



## filmmakerZA (Feb 11, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Hey just found this thread! Just had my interview today and it lasted for 11 minutes, hope it went well (I feel like a giggled too much.) They asked me if I had any questions for them first before jumping in to why I wanted to pursue cinematography and why I shot my ten-sixty video the way I did/what inspired the technique. They sorta also told me in different words that I had a "director vibe" knowing that I applied to the cinematography course, but I clarified I was truly in it to become a great DP. In addition to that, I felt like they were really looking for someone who had good time management skills and someone dedicated to the program schedule fully. Has anyone else had their interview? How did it go?



Yes! Everyone told me the interview will last 30 to 40 minutes. Mine was done in 15 - so I wasn’t sure what to make of it 😂 but if you were at 11 - I feel we are in this together ha (applied for editing though )


----------



## damianjeon (Feb 11, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Hey just found this thread! Just had my interview today and it lasted for 11 minutes, hope it went well (I feel like a giggled too much.) They asked me if I had any questions for them first before jumping in to why I wanted to pursue cinematography and why I shot my ten-sixty video the way I did/what inspired the technique. They sorta also told me in different words that I had a "director vibe" knowing that I applied to the cinematography course, but I clarified I was truly in it to become a great DP. In addition to that, I felt like they were really looking for someone who had good time management skills and someone dedicated to the program schedule fully. Has anyone else had their interview? How did it go?




I also conducted my interview in February 6th. It took just 9 minutes on Skype. I felt that they really emphasize on their intense curriculum. They asked general questions to me, like this.

- How do you know about AFI, I can guess but tell me.
- What are you looking for your education?
- When will you come here?
- Do you have any questions?

they mentioned and asked 1 more question which is related to my photo poltfolio.


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 12, 2020)

Armslength said:


> Is anyone able to clarify the still photographs bit? Are they looking for something specific?


Hey did you get the interview notification yet?


----------



## Armslength (Feb 12, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> Hey did you get the interview notification yet?


I actually never finished the application. I ended up at USC instead though!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2020)

Good luck today @Tianyi Liu! Noticed your interview was today.


----------



## Tianyi Liu (Feb 13, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Good luck today @Tianyi Liu! Noticed your interview was today.


Wow, thank you so much Chris! I'm presping for it now!


----------



## Roomtone (Feb 13, 2020)

Tianyi Liu said:


> Wow, thank you so much Chris! I'm presping for it now!


How's the interview~


----------



## rc_cola (Feb 13, 2020)

Just got my interview notification today and will be interviewing on Tuesday with Stephen Lighthill. To the people who have recently interviewed - did you interview with Stephen as well?


----------



## wrongmatt (Feb 13, 2020)

Just had my call. 9 mins haha. They asked about my background, my filmmaking interests. I'm in LA and they invited my to sit in on a class. Didn't say anything about my 10/60 or photo portfolio, not sure what to make of that. Oh well, all done now. Crossing my fingers and waiting...

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 13, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Hey just found this thread! Just had my interview today and it lasted for 11 minutes, hope it went well (I feel like a giggled too much.) They asked me if I had any questions for them first before jumping in to why I wanted to pursue cinematography and why I shot my ten-sixty video the way I did/what inspired the technique. They sorta also told me in different words that I had a "director vibe" knowing that I applied to the cinematography course, but I clarified I was truly in it to become a great DP. In addition to that, I felt like they were really looking for someone who had good time management skills and someone dedicated to the program schedule fully. Has anyone else had their interview? How did it go?



Thanks for sharing! What do you feel about your interview? What's your feeling? 
You wrote "they", was there one more person together with Lighthill?


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 13, 2020)

damianjeon said:


> I also conducted my interview in February 6th. It took just 9 minutes on Skype. I felt that they really emphasize on their intense curriculum. They asked general questions to me, like this.
> 
> - How do you know about AFI, I can guess but tell me.
> - What are you looking for your education?
> ...



Why do you think they asked you "when will you come here"?


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 13, 2020)

I had my interview with Lighthill Feb 6th. I got a good impression of him. He seems like a really nice guy! The interview was shorter than expected, since they said to expect 20-40 min. I thought it lasted for 15 min, but I checked my Skype today just for fun, and it was around 11 min. Crossing fingers for me and for all of you!

Did any of you speak with admission before the interview?


----------



## bettscampo (Feb 13, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> Thanks for sharing! What do you feel about your interview? What's your feeling?
> You wrote "they", was there one more person together with Lighthill?


I felt pretty good about it, said what I needed to say and all that. I was honest. When I said "they" it was Stephen Lighthill and Jill Murrin I think (totally blanking all of a sudden.) I'm just glad they laughed at my jokes tbh.


----------



## DennisZz (Feb 18, 2020)

I just finished my interview with Stephen Lighthill and another female interviewer. It was very conversational and lasted for about 14 minutes. 

They let me ask questions at first and I asked two questions about the curriculum and thesis films.  After that, they just asked me 2 common questions: Why Afi? What do I want to obtain from this program? They didn't mention my statement or portfolios. Mr. Lighthill is easygoing and I have a good impression on him. They whispered and snickered when I was talking and I asked them why. Later I realized that my cat went into the video behind me and went out.😂 It made the interview more relaxing.


----------



## damianjeon (Feb 24, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> Why do you think they asked you "when will you come here"?



I guess... probably that's because I have two kids. Therefore, there're many things to prepare before the first semester, looking for a house and day care center like that... However, AFI Conservatory program is busy and condense. I think he worried about this. I just said I can go there in June.

Anyway, how was your interview? 

To be honest, I didn't speak well at first... My answers to some questions were too short and abstract. I was nervous at first. And above all, the interview was short (just 8-9min) so I felt a little embarrassing. I expected that it will be conducted at least 20-30 minutes as notified by e-mail. On the other hand, it was a good thing that they asked just general questions and asked about me. Before the interview, I was worried about asking only about 'Parasite' rather than myself. I participated in 'Parasite' as AC, so I thought they could ask about this experience, but they didn't. I felt they just focused on me. I think it's good.


----------



## jioh (Feb 24, 2020)

damianjeon said:


> I guess... probably that's because I have two kids. Therefore, there're many things to prepare before the first semester, looking for a house and day care center like that... However, AFI Conservatory program is busy and condense. I think he worried about this. I just said I can go there in June.
> 
> Anyway, how was your interview?
> 
> To be honest, I didn't speak well at first... My answers to some questions were too short and abstract. I was nervous at first. And above all, the interview was short (just 8-9min) so I felt a little embarrassing. I expected that it will be conducted at least 20-30 minutes as notified by e-mail. On the other hand, it was a good thing that they asked just general questions and asked about me. Before the interview, I was worried about asking only about 'Parasite' rather than myself. I participated in 'Parasite' as AC, so I thought they could ask about this experience, but they didn't. I felt they just focused on me. I think it's good.



Hi, I'm from Seoul and glad to see one of the Parasite crew here! I applied to Directing discipline this year and had done with my interview on last Thursday. I've just looked at the credit and found your name on the grip part. Probably that might be you! I think 9 mins of the interview is both good and bad, but considering the fact you have had an amazing experience as such, they might think you're already guaranteed enough, so I hope it is a good sign. Have you applied to the other schools too? If you want to have a little chit-chat, both Korean/English message is welcomed.


----------



## damianjeon (Feb 24, 2020)

jioh said:


> Hi, I'm from Seoul and glad to see one of the Parasite crew here! I applied to Directing discipline this year and had done with my interview on last Thursday. I've just looked at the credit and found your name on the grip part. Probably that might be you! I think 9 mins of the interview is both good or bad, but considering the fact you have had an amazing experience as such, they might think you're already guaranteed enough, so I hope it is a good sign. Have you applied to the other schools too? If you want to have a little chit-chat, both Korean/English message is welcomed.



I just only applied to the AFI Conservatory because other schools' programs are too long to me and I think AFI's program is more condense and good to have team-oriented work with other parts. Actually, you found the other name (he and I have the same last name  ), I was in charge of 4th camera assistant. Nowadays I worked at Korean-Japanese film as 2nd AC, and crank-up date is late-March. I think we can meet by then. I thought it would be good to meet each other before going to US, I'll contact you !


----------



## jioh (Feb 24, 2020)

damianjeon said:


> I just only applied to the AFI Conservatory because other schools' programs are too long to me and I think AFI's program is more condense and good to have team-oriented work with other parts. Actually, you found the other name (he and I have the same last name  ), I was in charge of 4th camera assistant. Nowadays I worked at Korean-Japanese film as 2nd AC, and crank-up date is late-March. I think we can meet by then. I thought it would be good to meet each other before going to US, I'll contact you !



Oh then I think I got your name. SH, right? There is a spacing mistype on your name in English credit, yet it is obviously recognizable when Korean see it. Great to know you again. For cinematographers AFI is one of the best schools in the world for sure! And it is a great idea to see you before flying to the US unless the result goes wrong on March 14 😅(Guys, the final batch will come on Mar 13 in the US time.) As a directing applicant, I have applied here and there and am still waiting for the upcoming news. But needless to say AFI is one of the top-notch for me, I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Leo86 (Mar 2, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> I applied on November 26. I literally just gave up hope. I’m just gonna move on. Thank you anyway.



Hey! Did you hear anything?


----------



## Leo86 (Mar 12, 2020)

I really hope that the whole corona virus situation will solve, at least calm down, before school starts. 
As of now, I'm not allowed to fly to the US the next month. If the situation escalates more, those rules may be stretched for a longer period. I really hope the situation cools down. 
In addition to that, the economy is going straight to hell in our country at the moment, so our currency is extremely weak right now, which means that the dollar is suddenly very expensive. The price for the school will cost me around 30.000 $ more in Norwegian kroner. 

If corona wasn't enough to make one afraid these days; tomorrow we will get our final answer. I'm definitely feeling the nerves right now. Any one else being a nerve wrack at the moment? 
I will share if I'm in or not, once I have received the announcement.


----------



## bettscampo (Mar 13, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> I really hope that the whole corona virus situation will solve, at least calm down, before school starts.
> As of now, I'm not allowed to fly to the US the next month. If the situation escalates more, those rules may be stretched for a longer period. I really hope the situation cools down.
> In addition to that, the economy is going straight to hell in our country at the moment, so our currency is extremely weak right now, which means that the dollar is suddenly very expensive. The price for the school will cost me around 30.000 $ more in Norwegian kroner.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking a lot about the current state of the world as well with the virus. I'm currently on OPT in nyc, was planning on coming back to Manila soon but that doesn't seem to be looking too good right now. If things look good for me school wise, I might just be able to extend my current student visa without having to actually return to my own country but we'll see. This is all very stressful and I just hope everyone is safe.


----------



## wrongmatt (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in!

Who else got good news?


----------



## Leo86 (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats wrongmatt!!! I'M IN too!!!! We're gone be classmates 🥳
I'm so happy right now!! Words can't describe!!!


----------



## rc_cola (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in! Beyond thrilled!!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

wrongmatt said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Who else got good news?





Michael86 said:


> Congrats wrongmatt!!! I'M IN too!!!! We're gone be classmates 🥳
> I'm so happy right now!! Words can't describe!!!





rc_cola said:


> I'm in! Beyond thrilled!!!!





ptanderson said:


> Just got the news that I've been waitlisted! Anyone else on the waiting list? Congrats to everyone


Woohoo! I'm so happy for everyone. 

If you want the AFI badge and private AFI forum access (it was quite busy last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## damianjeon (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats, I’m in too


----------



## Leo86 (Mar 14, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> I've been thinking a lot about the current state of the world as well with the virus. I'm currently on OPT in nyc, was planning on coming back to Manila soon but that doesn't seem to be looking too good right now. If things look good for me school wise, I might just be able to extend my current student visa without having to actually return to my own country but we'll see. This is all very stressful and I just hope everyone is safe.



What about you @*bettscampo? *How did it go?


----------



## bettscampo (Mar 14, 2020)

Congrats y'all! Waitlisted hahaha


----------



## Leo86 (Mar 16, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Congrats y'all! Waitlisted hahaha



I'm sorry to hear that! At least you are on the waiting list! Good luck!


----------



## bettscampo (Mar 16, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! At least you are on the waiting list! Good luck!


Thanks! Good news is that I got into Feirstein School of Cinema which was also my top choice, will wait it out but heavily considering sticking it to NYC 🤘


----------



## bettscampo (Apr 21, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Thanks! Good news is that I got into Feirstein School of Cinema which was also my top choice, will wait it out but heavily considering sticking it to NYC 🤘


UPDATE: AFI sent the email today, GOT IN!


----------



## Tianyi Liu (Apr 21, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> UPDATE: AFI sent the email today, GOT IN!


So good! Congratulations! I got in too! Just got off waitlist!


----------



## bettscampo (Apr 21, 2020)

Tianyi Liu said:


> So good! Congratulations! I got in too! Just got off waitlist!


it’s LITTTT


Anyone nervous about the fate of physical education given the current circumstances? Would hate for schools to suspend classes still by that time, we’ll just have to see I suppose.


----------



## Leo86 (Apr 22, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> UPDATE: AFI sent the email today, GOT IN!


That's fantastic! Congratz! Are you going to accept? 

These times are for sure very uncertain! I hope that the situation won't limit the curriculum or the physical/hands-on part of the education, but who knows. I haven't signed yet, but I'm going to.. the situation is very critical in my situation, especially as an international student. The economy in Norway is still declining, and the US dollar is very expensive right now. So I'm forced to sell my apartment to be able to afford AFI (not ideal right now as the real estate marked is very unstable). It has been a though decision economically. 
Setting aside all the economical challenges, I might not be able to attend this year anyway, if the boarder/immigration services don't open before 1st of July. In that case, I guess they will defer me to next years enrollment. I hope so! 
Challenging times for sure!


----------



## bettscampo (Apr 23, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> That's fantastic! Congratz! Are you going to accept?
> 
> These times are for sure very uncertain! I hope that the situation won't limit the curriculum or the physical/hands-on part of the education, but who knows. I haven't signed yet, but I'm going to.. the situation is very critical in my situation, especially as an international student. The economy in Norway is still declining, and the US dollar is very expensive right now. So I'm forced to sell my apartment to be able to afford AFI (not ideal right now as the real estate marked is very unstable). It has been a though decision economically.
> Setting aside all the economical challenges, I might not be able to attend this year anyway, if the boarder/immigration services don't open before 1st of July. In that case, I guess they will defer me to next years enrollment. I hope so!
> Challenging times for sure!



I think I will depending on if classes will be physical. I wouldn’t want to spend so much money for my time there to be spent on zoom. In that case I would also defer till the following year. For now I think I’ll commit and hopefully things will settle. 

Really sorry to hear about what you have to deal with! I’m only thankful that I’m already in the US and don’t have to worry about actually immigrating. Again, it’s too soon to say so hopefully things will be better in 2 months. I can only expect new safety precautions for the film industry at least. Nothing will be the same for sure.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 23, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> UPDATE: AFI sent the email today, GOT IN!





Tianyi Liu said:


> So good! Congratulations! I got in too! Just got off waitlist!


Congrats! If you want the AFI badge and access to the private AFI forum let me know!






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Tianyi Liu (Apr 24, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats! If you want the AFI badge and access to the private AFI forum let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of Course! Why now! Thank you


----------



## gocuna (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey everyone also got in!  Anyone that got in NOT from Los Angeles? How are you going about housing/where to live/roommates etc etc?


----------



## bettscampo (Apr 24, 2020)

gocuna said:


> Hey everyone also got in!  Anyone that got in NOT from Los Angeles? How are you going about housing/where to live/roommates etc etc?



Yoo congrats! I actually live in New York and the change would be wild. I’ve actually been flirting with the idea of a few of us renting a house/apartment nearby maybe (that is if you don’t already have family/prefer to live alone.) Would totally make sense since our scheds align. Let me know what you all think, just throwing it out there haha


----------



## wrongmatt (Apr 24, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Yoo congrats! I actually live in New York and the change would be wild. I’ve actually been flirting with the idea of a few of us renting a house/apartment nearby maybe (that is if you don’t already have family/prefer to live alone.) Would totally make sense since our scheds align. Let me know what you all think, just throwing it out there haha



As someone already in LA, I would highly suggest this haha. It's really tough to get a spot on your own when you first come out here. Having roommates already lined up defintitely helps you secure a spots and between a few people you can usually get something nicer than if you lived solo!


----------



## gocuna (Apr 24, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Yoo congrats! I actually live in New York and the change would be wild. I’ve actually been flirting with the idea of a few of us renting a house/apartment nearby maybe (that is if you don’t already have family/prefer to live alone.) Would totally make sense since our scheds align. Let me know what you all think, just throwing it out there haha


100% I've seen dope houses with multiple rooms close enough to school. Makes perfect sense to look into it.


----------



## gocuna (Apr 24, 2020)

wrongmatt said:


> As someone already in LA, I would highly suggest this haha. It's really tough to get a spot on your own when you first come out here. Having roommates already lined up defintitely helps you secure a spots and between a few people you can usually get something nicer than if you lived solo!


Yo matt what are some cool areas to live by close enough to avoid as much traffic as possible


----------



## wrongmatt (Apr 24, 2020)

gocuna said:


> Yo matt what are some cool areas to live by close enough to avoid as much traffic as possible



Los Feliz is the best area for sure. Hip part of town and close to the school. After that, Koreatown (where I am) and Hollywood are both close, but you probably won't find a 2-4bd house like you can in Los Feliz. Mostly apartments and parking will be rough. Anything beyond that will be a commute by LA standards despite the whole city only being 12mi wide lol.

Edit: Also, Hollywood kinda sucks don't live there lol


----------



## gocuna (Apr 24, 2020)

wrongmatt said:


> Los Feliz is the best area for sure. Hip part of town and close to the school. After that, Koreatown (where I am) and Hollywood are both close, but you probably won't find a 2-4bd house like you can in Los Feliz. Mostly apartments and parking will be rough. Anything beyond that will be a commute by LA standards despite the whole city only being 12mi wide lol.


haha, it's insane I was there a few months ago and spent more time in traffic than in the actually places I wanted to go to.
@bettscampo I'm down for roommate let's give it a few more weeks so other people can jump on board and then get a chat going?


----------



## bettscampo (Apr 24, 2020)

gocuna said:


> haha, it's insane I was there a few months ago and spent more time in traffic than in the actually places I wanted to go to.
> @bettscampo I'm down for roommate let's give it a few more weeks so other people can jump on board and then get a chat going?


Word let’s do that yas


----------



## wrongmatt (Apr 24, 2020)

Are you guys on the Facebook group for Class of 2022 students? Probably some peeps in there too.


----------



## gocuna (Apr 24, 2020)

wrongmatt said:


> Are you guys on the Facebook group for Class of 2022 students? Probably some peeps in there too.


what is a facebook?


----------



## bettscampo (Apr 24, 2020)

wrongmatt said:


> Are you guys on the Facebook group for Class of 2022 students? Probably some peeps in there too.


Oooo hopping on that now


----------



## gocuna (Apr 25, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> Oooo hopping on that now


did you get in? I'm still waiting for an answer...the cycle repeats


----------



## bettscampo (Apr 25, 2020)

gocuna said:


> did you get in? I'm still waiting for an answer...the cycle repeats



I didn’t, I think it’s because they haven’t sent me the actual letter of acceptance yet. Apparently it’s delayed somehow. Stephen called though to confirm and congratulate which was sick.


----------



## gocuna (Apr 25, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> I didn’t, I think it’s because they haven’t sent me the actual letter of acceptance yet. Apparently it’s delayed somehow. Stephen called though to confirm and congratulate which was sick.


that's one tight facebook group they are running out there.
Sick yeah S called me too-I asked him if we where gonna zoom our first year-he says we should be fine....mmm..-I got my letter via email yesterday,


----------



## gocuna (May 3, 2020)

bettscampo said:


> I didn’t, I think it’s because they haven’t sent me the actual letter of acceptance yet. Apparently it’s delayed somehow. Stephen called though to confirm and congratulate which was sick.


yo bets they started a doc with roomates-you in the group yet?


----------



## bettscampo (May 3, 2020)

gocuna said:


> yo bets they started a doc with roomates-you in the group yet?


Didn’t get in yet 😩


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------

